# Sketch Realistic Dog



## Escital (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello! I just started working on this art piece last night. A guy commissioned me to draw a portrait of his doggo and here is how it looks at the very moment. Please feel free to tell me what you think of it so far.


----------



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

Coming along very well  keep working on it


----------

